# looking for magazine to buy ply22



## johnny28 (Nov 15, 2017)

Can not find anywhere magazines to buy for myTaurus PLY22. Can anyone help? 

Thanks

John


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google is are friend........

https://www.google.com/search?clien...DV5r_XAhUE5SYKHRdOCzMQBQgjKAA&biw=798&bih=591


----------



## johnny28 (Nov 15, 2017)

Have tried every site and every gun shop on internet, all out of stock!! Thought they might have made a replacement, Taurus itself is no help


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/i/222574675698?rt=nc


----------

